# Getting back at it.



## Capt Kevin (Dec 29, 2010)

Now that duck season has closed we are getting back in the swing of things on the water. The past two trips have been great. Give me a call to book a trip 
281-796-4647
Kevin Roberts 
















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## schoalbeast101 (Oct 23, 2014)

Nice fish!


----------

